# Possible full frontal nudity...goat. Or is it?



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Alright, so this is going to be the dumbest question ever asked. When I had this big boy in with my girl in heat he acted completely disinterested. Anyway, I was looking at pics and saw THIS. I have no clue what a goat penis looks like. Is this an erection or something behind him in the picture? If this is, indeed, an erection, does that mean he really did think my little Eliza was a hottie and maybe bred her when I wasn't looking or do goats just get erections for the heck of it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Males will extend themselves.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

Hahaha that's so funny,yes that's his penis they will do this to spray themselves or breed,lol


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Hey, I said it was the dumbest question ever! :slapfloor:

I guess I just thought it would look. ..bigger. :underchair:

That leads me to believe that, yes, he may have noticed what a pretty girl Eliza is. Oh my goodness I hope so! I want goat babies!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He's doing the foreplay thing and getting himself smelling lovely. 
That's half mast, don't worry, he'll reach.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol I have to admit I can't believe I am asking this stuff! I took him home yesterday so hopefully he did his thing. I did notice an odd, unfamiliar, smell the morning after I brought him home, in my goat pen. I didn't think it was his. ..special perfume, because it didn't make me gag like I was expecting from male goat smell. I can't wait to see if she goes in heat again. I am getting excited now at the possibility of my first goat babies! I looked at a goat gestation calender and if she got pregnant it will be November when she kids. How do people handle the wait? :GAAH:


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

It's a surprise at how long they are Lol in my goat club when we are showing bucks yell out look out for the red rocket hahahaha


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

:ROFL: That's too funny. Also good to know. I thought wow, can he even do the job? :?


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

Where there's a willy there's a way❤❤❤


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

:ROFL: :slapfloor:
Oh you're killing me!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: Made me laugh. 

OK, just a friendly reminder, don't give us too much info, keep it clean.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

teejae said:


> It's a surprise at how long they are Lol


:ROFL: Oh my gosh!!!! :slapfloor:You're killing me!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

LOL thats too funny! Some goats aren't super smelly my buck don't ever have a stench but I did have a fainter that you didn't want to get near not cause he was mean (which he wasn't he loved people!) but because he stunk to high heavens! I hope she takes tho!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Yeah, there was definitely a 'different' smell there. I was shocked because I was expecting a smell that would knock me over. Poor little stinky fainter goat! Lol Thanks. Me too! I am afraid I will go crazy waiting til it's long enough that I can test her.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Young bucks don't always smell much their first year, but wait a year or so....holy moly, the smell strikes! lol However, after many years of having bucks, your nose will become immune to the stink. I barely smell them any more.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

For now I don't plan to ever keep my own males. That may change eventually but I sure do like just having my bratty girls right now.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

Fingers crossed she's pregnant, check her in three weeks time to see if she cycles again


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

:dazed:I think I can survive 3 weeks?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Lol, nope :ROFL:


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Lol, nope :ROFL:


I am very afraid you are right!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

teejae said:


> Where there's a willy there's a way❤❤❤


Ding Ding, we have a weiner!(winner)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He probably got the job done.
During my first year I never saw the buck do anything. 5 mos later everyone kidded.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Some bucks, especially young'uns, are shy the first year or so and will breed at night when no one is looking.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

If you blink you can miss it. If they were human they'd have very unhappy wives.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol thanks everyone. So I have a different boy in with my girls right now just in case. It has been a month now since he was with them and no one seems to be in heat. So, either he did the job or they are not in heat for some other reason. I know it's off season but they are potential year round breeders. Sooooo....fingers crossed for November babies!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I swear this thread ended up with the funniest comments!


----------

